# Solved: DSL and Westell 6100 configuration



## Radiojoe315 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a DSL connection and use a Westell 6100 too. Can somebody simply tell me what I need to buy to connect my PC and laptop to the same modem? I don't necessarily need to go wireless on the laptop, but that would be nice. I am having a hard time following exactly what I need. I will run to Radio shack today and buy whatever I'll need.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you want to go wireless, the best option would be to buy a standard wireless router and configure the Westell 6100 in bridge mode.


----------



## Radiojoe315 (Sep 26, 2006)

If I didn't want to go Wireless what is my option?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Buy an Ethernet switch and stick it in front of the Westell 6100. OTOH, I'd do the wireless router if it were me, because if you make the decision to go wireless, you'll be shopping again. 

If you keep an eye out on these sites, good deals on routers come by regularly.

Deal News

Tech Bargains

More Stuff 4 Less


----------



## Radiojoe315 (Sep 26, 2006)

How hard is one to hook up? I just went to Best Buy, and bought a Net Gear one, a card for my laptop.And I haven't had a chance yet to to hook it up, but is it going to be difficult?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since the Westell 6100 is already a router, you might want to try this configuration. It will give you the wireless option, and won't require any tinkering with the modem configuration.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## Radiojoe315 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you. That sounds like it will work. I'll mark this as solved, becuase I don't have the time YET to do it, but thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome. Let us know if you need any more assistance.


----------



## rldfixup (Mar 14, 2008)

I have the same westell 6100 and I was told by Verizon that it was just a modem. So I bought and connceted a d-link router. After 7 man hrs. I got the network up and running. not to mention the printer sharing set up on the network as well. Can this 6100 be used to set up a network?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Depending on how the 6100 is configured, it can be either a router or a plain modem.


----------

